# Hardware for RADIUS Server

## seapotato

Hi all, 

Sorry if any of this sounds silly, I've only just gotten into linux but am loving Gentoo for really learning about how everything works. 

After reading about how easy home wireless networks are to break into, I've decided to setup a RADIUS server for EAP-TTLS on my home network. I've got an old (600mhz celeron) laptop sitting around which I could use, but I'm not sure if it could handle it. There are something on the order of 10 devices on my network. Any advice on if this would work/minimum hardware specs etc is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

seapotato

----------

## NeddySeagoon

seapotato,

That would be plenty for a RADIUS server.  Be aware that if it breaks for any reason,  nobody will be able to long in until you fix it, so it becomes a single point of failure for your network.

----------

## seapotato

Great, thanks for the quick reply!

----------

## kashani

Like Neddy said, your celeron is fine. To give you some perspective I ran Radius for 25k dialup users around '97 and 5M in '00 on servers far less powerful or just about equal to your Celeron. The scaling issues we had were actually ability to lookup users on the backend fast enough and trying to move that many UDP packets. Neither of those are situations you're likely to run into.  :Smile: 

Most Radius or Tacacs based auth systems allow for a failover user/pass when the auth server is unavailable. You might see if your system supports something like that.

kashani

----------

## Simba7

You could find an old PC in the corner, stick a RAID1 card in it, and set it up as your RADIUS server.

That way you have some redundancy.

----------

